# Golden Eagle Formula 3D



## ottercreek (Sep 13, 2008)

Does anyone recall the speed of this bow? 28" draw length, 60lb pull.
What is the general opinion on it, good or bad bow?


----------



## SlatecreekB/H (Nov 2, 2007)

*Formula 3-D*

I had one, if i remember correctly it shot my 2213's about 275-280. about average for that time. heavy bow but i did shoot it good.


----------



## upstatedave (Dec 16, 2012)

ottercreek said:


> Does anyone recall the speed of this bow? 28" draw length, 60lb pull.
> What is the general opinion on it, good or bad bow?


It was my second bow (from an entry level Hoyt) and really good. I know for a fact that it was advertised as the first 300fps bow when it came out. I think you needed an overdraw and/or carbon arrows and 70lbs to get there, if that would even do it.

I got away from shooting for too long and getting back into it now. I am looking to get a new bow just because the Formula 3D is quite heavy.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

i am almost positive that bow had an advertised speed of 232 AMO speed which i think is around 280 IBO


----------



## upstatedave (Dec 16, 2012)

postman99 said:


> i am almost positive that bow had an advertised speed of 232 AMO speed which i think is around 280 IBO


could be ... but i am 100% certain they had 300fps in the advertising (considering that is why i bought it), that may have not been using AMO or IBO standards, not sure if advertising outside the standards was ok back then. I seem to remember overdraw being in the mix (?).


----------



## upstatedave (Dec 16, 2012)

upstatedave said:


> could be ... but i am 100% certain they had 300fps in the advertising (considering that is why i bought it), that may have not been using AMO or IBO standards, not sure if advertising outside the standards was ok back then. I seem to remember overdraw being in the mix (?).


ok make that 99% certain. lol


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

I had one when they first came out and only had it for about a month. cant remember why i got rid of it so quick but i do remember it being on the heavy side.


----------

